# Old Sailor's "Rocky Whore Picture Show"



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

You know your in trouble when the Mail Lady rings the door bell then run's.

It Seems that 'Old Sailor' had read about me being a slut for Rocky......

Dave I greatly appreciate the kind gesture. You actually completed my goal of 1 Humi with nothing but RP's.....Way over the top. You are truly a great BOTL:tu

Thanks a Ton!!!!

BTW Brigade.....notice the note....I have an addy....


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

cleanin out old stock davey????:r


nice job....enjoy brother:tu


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Lookin' tasty!!

I really like those ITC 10th's as well as the Vintage Connie. Enjoy:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Trash talkin the FOG's thats what happens......beeware the rest of you newbs:r:r


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice smackin around right there! Have fun with the most epic RP hit I've ever seen!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Old Sailor said:


> Trash talkin the FOG's thats what happens......beeware the rest of you newbs:r:r


I will only fear you, if your boat sets sail to Europe. But your boat is broken, so I am safe for now.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

You got OWNED!!!

Nice hit, Dave! I love RP, too! I could see where a bomb lile that would make a man drool!


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

That a way to smack those newbs Sailor. :r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

LOL made me laugh out loud.

Hey Russ I think they make a cream that will make you feel a little better after what The FOG just did to ya. It's called, Cell Block #9 Soothing Cream.

OMFG you were owned!


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow nice hit. Enjoy those sticks!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW DUDE

That is a suhweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet hit!!! :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice thump on the top of the head, Dave. 
That oughta wake him up.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent Rocky devastation... "Yo, Adrian!"


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice hit:tu


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Can you say, "KABOOM"?!!!!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Great hit Dave! :tu

Bob and Doug would be proud aye!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

*RUSS! RUSS! Get up off the ground man! Don't let that big old gorilla do that to you! Get up Dude!

Great Hit! :tu
*


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice!!!

Very Nice Indeed!!!:tu


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Great hit Dave! :tu
> 
> Bob and Doug would be proud aye!


Dude....i have not seen that movie in forever...got go rent it....:tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

rck70 said:


> Dude....i have not seen that movie in forever...got go rent it....:tu


Great flick! Take off Aye? Don't forget the backbacon  :tu  :chk


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

The "rck" likes "Rocky"? Interesting. 

Great hit Old Sailor!!!!!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Dave ,
Great hit on a deserving gorila,

When you build them you build them BIG!!!!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

rck70 said:


> BTW Brigade.....notice the note....I have an addy....


Newb's must understand you don't just saunter up the gangway and walk on board. Ya gotta ask permission or...

:r :r :r

He didn't even fire a salvo. That was just a shot across the bow. :ss

Nice one Dave. :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Old Sailor got you hook line and sinker!!!! 
One hell of hit !!


----------



## tjblades (Apr 21, 2008)

Great Hit. Enjoy Russ!:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Rocky, Rocky, Rocky ...

Russ -- you got smacked like Apollo Creed


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

An excellent hit there :tu

Russ, you deserve it.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

macms said:


> Newb's must understand you don't just saunter up the gangway and walk on board. Ya gotta ask permission or...
> 
> :r :r :r
> 
> ...


the next newb is really in for a beatin :mn:mn I have all your addys newbs


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Nicely done Dave.... cut off the head.....the rest will fall!! :r


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Great hit Dave! :tu
> 
> Bob and Doug would be proud aye!


"This movie was filmed in 3B...Three beers and it looks good to us!"


----------

